# Are body type and personality type correlated?



## intp_gurl

Is your shape related to your personality? Are you a lanky nerdy type or strong heafty jock type. Do you think your personality has anything to do with your size or body shape?


----------



## Cher Zee

Not at all!

It's genetics pure and simple. All the women in my Dad's family are short and small-boned, thus I am as well. I know a guy who would classify himself as a nerd, yet he has a strong stocky build thanks to his Dad, who he looks exactly like. 

Your body type is physical, it has nothing to do with personality type.


----------



## krimzon

i think personality is related to how one maintains their body which affects body type

someone who is competitive and enjoys physical endeavors will probably have a fitter body than someone who likes to overindulge and detests sports


----------



## Desiderium

No, or at the very least I have no reason to believe so.

Although, I can see how physical characteristics could affect the way someone is treated by others throughout their life and may therefore perhaps play a somewhat small role in shaping an individual's personality. However, I wouldn't go as far as to correlate the two as I feel physical form would not play a heavy enough hand in the shaping of someone's personality.


----------



## Fire Away

Not really but I think some functions cause you act a certain way. 

One of my ISTP friends is reclusive as fuck, but the dude is built like a tank.

So naturally:No, can it effect your body:yes.


----------



## the_natrix

Nutrition affects all both your mind and body, so I can see how traits could be related.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

Change a distinctive physical trait of yours and observe how differently people will describe your ''personality'' even though your behavior never changes. 
Quickest way l know how to *suddenly* lose 15 IQ points and form more superficial friendships is with the use of a flat iron :tongue:

There's a correlation between the way people perceive your personality based on appearance that may not be consistent with who you actually are, and likely a slight correlation in the way different types will maintain their health and fitness.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Noooooooooooooooo, I don't see how personality can relate to body type. Body type is determined by your genetic composure and diet and exercise.


----------



## VoodooDolls

There are some tendencies i believe, S are in general more prone to be in shape while Ns dont', to be more precise SFPs and STPs types are the most likely. But as several people have said this is kinda bullshit as everyone has their own motives and conditions.


----------



## ForsakenMe

No. Eye color, race, height, all of those things, do not determine your personality.


----------



## Golden Rose

No. Cognitive preferences and bone structure don't usually team up.

If you're hinting at fitness levels or taste in clothes, you might have a point, otherwise nope.


----------



## Death Persuades

no. MBTI type is a very poor indicator of anything at all regarding someone's body, and slightly less so about someone's personality.


----------



## Tzara

Here is a study done on it. Though its only statistical data.









Also, its possible. People are saying that thought has nothing to do with it, but genetics has to do with both. And usually genes get isolated with weird attributes. If MBTI type has any genetic value(Studies show that it does, although not comoletely), it is possible to relate it to a certain body/face structure, for at least the next 150 years


----------



## VinnieBob

only with the INTJ'S for some reason they have hoofed feet, long red pointy tails, red skin and horns


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Hard to say. It might change a person's attitude and experiences in life if they have the 'desired' body type for men and for women; they may get treated differently because they are seen as desirable therefore they may develop more of an ego? I guess that's a different thing to what you're asking, maybe? IDK.


----------



## Wellsy

I don't think so unless all INFPs look like they were chiseled out of marble stone like me


----------



## mikan

I guess personalities makes you act in a certain way that could affect your physical appearance.
But of course it has nothing to do with your eye color height, or hair color.
I guess for me, because I’m introverted and have a low self esteem (common problem among ISFPs), I tend to stay indoors more often which makes me look quiet pale.


----------



## mikan

Tzara said:


> Here is a study done on it. Though its only statistical data.


AMAZING! I AM in fact an endomorph.


----------



## intp_gurl

Im asking because im a low energy intp. Exercising is hard. I start, then stop. Wondering if energy or body fat is personality related.


----------



## beth x

In socionics I tend fit INTp pretty well (the visual description) and the graph above has INTJ sitting in the ectomorph to mesomorph category (which I am). Through cortisol changes (regulated by medication) I gained weight and I'm starting to lose it as I adjust to the right dose. Does that mean that I have changed my personality type for a while? I don't think so. 
@intp_gurl maybe you have something hormonal going on, or a food intolerance or any other number of annoying medical things. Perhaps see a doctor about low energy levels, then you might get a bit of an idea how to fix it.


----------



## SherlockHouse

Tzara said:


> Many people comment on this, claiming its wrong mainly because they dont really know how to read this chart.
> 
> If ISFJ is on the Endomorphy part, it doesnt mean all ISFJs are endomorphs. You can know skinny ISFJs.
> Plus, Endomorphy doesnt mean "Fat" it means your metabolism and bone structure fits a certain standard. You can be a skinny endomorph even though its hard and rare.
> As for "reading the graph" when some type is in a corner, it means most of the tested majority is in that body type. like %40 endo, %30 meso %30 ecto, *not 100% endo.*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that so many people failed to read this graph. It seems that most of you just want to argue about stuff, or just dont want to believe that there is a correlation.


Yeah, I know how to read the graph. I get that it's not claiming that all 100% of a type is a certain body type. But I still think it's bullshit. It still seems highly suspicious to me that all the IxTx types just so happen to be in the "more likely to be ectomorphs" category and all the IxFx types just so happen to be in the "more likely to be endomorphs" category, etc. All the dividing lines just seem WAY too neat, the patterns way too orderly. I see no logical reason whatsoever why T/F should have anything at all to do with body type or why an ISTP and ESTP should be in totally different categories, etc. The same goes for all the other questions I asked that you completely avoided by being a condescending prick. Arrogance must be earned my friend. You still are dodging the question of where this "data" comes from and how it can be proved to be valid. I still think it's bullshit, not because "I don't want to believe there is a correlation," but because you have given me no valid reason to believe there is one. I'm skeptical by nature and the burden of proof is on you. Learn how to reason before you get all snarky. Right now you sound like a religious person getting defensive and claiming I "just don't want to believe" because I brought up legitimate criticisms, as if I should just swallow whatever you are selling by default and without thinking critically.


----------



## Tzara

SherlockHouse said:


> by being a condescending prick.


:kitteh:

I'm not dodging those questions, I answered them already in this thread. 

Edit:
"Tzara
Senior
This message has been deleted by bethdeth."

Maybe not 

Well this isnt my research, that post which was deleted by bethdeth is probably the one that states that I have aboslutely no idea how this research was done and I was only quoting this without any actual proof of the researched lot.
But I can give proof that the correlation can happen, based on other research.

Oh, I remember, someone was offended by the fact that I was a condescending prick and reported that post. I think it was entropic. And then I explained to bethdeth that the post didnt violate any forum rules and she didnt press any charges(infraction/ban) but I guess she never restored the post.

-------------- As for those claims:



SherlockHouse said:


> I also don't see why, say, ESTP would be muscular


Most ESTPs are in fact fit because their lifestyle requires continuously active muscles.



> why ESFJ would be muscular


The ESFJ would be fit because they would follow the norms. And they can organize themselves to attend a long-term program for staying fit.



> Why would the I/E be the defining line there


E types are outgoing, they sit and wait in front of a computer less than I types. Their capacity of being skinnier is far more.




> why would F/T be the dividing line between fat and thin, other than the first letters of those words happening to be F and T?


Lol. Didnt notice that 

But again as I explained while being a condescending prick, *Endo, Ecto or Meso are not about being Fat , Thin or Fit.* Those are metabolism and bone/fat structure based types.
You can be a fat ecto.
So those are not "legitimate claims".

But if you were to ask, I" dont buy why most INFJs would have a genetic disadvantage in their metabolism", I can explain how that can happen. Although, again I didnt do this research, but if you were to take 1000 people and asses their body and MBTI types, you can get a chart like this(May or may not be similar based on the authenticity of this chart.)

This is below that chart in the original post I made, explaining how it could be possible.


> Also, its possible. People are saying that thought has nothing to do with it, but genetics has to do with both. And usually genes get isolated with weird attributes. If MBTI type has any genetic value(Studies show that it does, although not completely), it is possible to relate it to a certain body/face structure, for at least the next 150 years


As for the study mentioned in this post, it is obviously not about this cart. I was quoting a study linked in the ENTP forum done on twins and their personalities which concluded nature and nurture both have effect on the childs type.
"The 150 years" is from another genetics research/paper which explained that genes can be isolated for periods of times with other genes, therefore it is possible to assess some personality traits with.. for example long noses, or hearth problems with high ears, etc.. for a small period of time.

Why did I learn these? I was skeptical that "amazing face reading" by "mac fuller j.d" had any actual data in it, so after reading it I checked if that is possible and for how long.


----------



## telepariah

Correlation =/= explanation. Without an explanation of the physical processes responsible for the correlation, all you have is a bunch of numbers and a dubious relationship that will always remain subject to criticism. With an explanation you actually have a hypothesis to test. What is the testable hypothesis that explains this correlation? Too many peer reviewed journals are full of junk science.


----------



## something987

I think there is a correlation, that your body type can determine what your personality is to an extent.

For example, someone who is insecure about being too fat or skinny might appear more like an introvert. Maybe this isn't their desired personality but from the outside you might see them as an ISFP instead of an ESFP. Also, sensors in particular, who usually like doing active things, may act more like intuitives if they are physically unhealthy or genetically heavy, since they can't be active.

I don't think it changes your core personality though, it just makes you unable to express it.


----------



## BroNerd

I have doubts about the chart in Post #21 .
My ISFJ ex is one of the skinniest people I've ever met.

Lol here's an example. Ts tend to have more masculine body types and Fs tend to have more feminine body types, guess why


----------



## Word Dispenser

I've _been _all body types. I've been fat, overweight, muscular, _and _skinny. 

So... It depends on what you eat, and how much you exercise. So, really, it depends on your interest in being active and eating healthy. Which, for me, waxes and wanes.

Cognitive functions _may _play a minor role, in that there are certain motivations for wanting to eat properly and/or exercise-- But, anyone and everyone _can _be any BMI. It's just their motivation for being that way is determined by their cognitive functions. Ie: Ti and Te can both work together with the other functions to be motivated towards certain goals, or lack thereof, and rationalize it... Or _not _rationalize it, as they see fit.

I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right. My brain is fuzzy because of coffee.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Word Dispenser said:


> I've _been _all body types. I've been fat, overweight, muscular, _and _skinny.
> 
> So... It depends on what you eat, and how much you exercise. So, really, it depends on your interest in being active and eating healthy. Which, for me, waxes and wanes.
> 
> Cognitive functions _may _play a minor role, in that there are certain motivations for wanting to eat properly and/or exercise-- But, anyone and everyone _can _be any BMI. It's just their motivation for being that way is determined by their cognitive functions. Ie: Ti and Te can both work together with the other functions to be motivated towards certain goals, or lack thereof, and rationalize it... Or _not _rationalize it, as they see fit.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right. My brain is fuzzy because of coffee.


Well, arguably you could say that cognitive functions might have to do with how _easily_ one gets fat/skinny/whatever. Though that's not a conclusive idea by any stretch.


----------



## Word Dispenser

Chained Divinity said:


> Well, arguably you could say that cognitive functions might have to do with how _easily_ one gets fat/skinny/whatever. Though that's not a conclusive idea by any stretch.


Hmm...

No, I think it's equally difficult for everyone. I think that _interest _makes it seem easier. But, anyone of any type can be interested, and that's not necessarily connected to cognitive functions.


----------

